# Best GT-R (R35) 2012



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

At the GTROC Annual Awards Dinner 2012 we are proposing to hand out trophies for the best cars. The event itself is a great social occasion for members and partners. As well as a fantastic dinner there is also the chance to catch up with some senior people at Nissan, tuners, sponsors and NHPCs. Its also an opportunity to socialise with fellow members and for 2012 we have laid on an end of season meeting at the same venue. 

The awards are to recognise members of the GTROC who have made 2012 a success. But we also want to recognise those GTROC members who have shown real pride in their cars, whether it be to lovingly maintain them or go moster mental with them - the choice is yours. All we want you to do right now, is decide which ones are the best and then vote. The winners will be known the a couple of weeks before the event.

To start with we need you to post up TWO pictures of your GT-R (R35) - one taken at a GTROC event (social, track, drag, dyno. etc.) this year and one taken anywhere you wish. If we have more than ten to choose from on 10 September the GTROC Board will put together a shortlist. if we have ten or less all will be in the final vote.

From 10th onwards until the end of September there will be an open vote for all GTROC and forum members. The competition entry is open only to current GTROC members.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I've decided which 35 gets my vote.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

they have to enter the competition first


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll vote for Jurgen's JUN R1 if he enters


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Like to put forward Mad Medusa Built by Severn Valley Motors and tuned by Ben at GTC.:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

She is not a pretty lady but she is very fast:smokin:

2012 achievements so far.

Winner of the standing Kilometer at TOTB with a terminal speed of 208.2 mph

2012 Scottish, UK and European record holder for 1/4 mile 9.34 seconds at 160.1 terminal verified with a second run at 9.37 seconds on the same day for those that like to follow the rules

Faster EVER AWD car to run at Crail Raceway (extreme short run off hence why Medusa now has a Parachute) Crail Raceway Drag Strip & Race Car Track Scotland 

And I'd also like to thank the accountant (she knows) for allowing the considerable over spend.

And thanks to Ludders for all the help and advice:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:.

A very special thanks to Alan for entertaining the accountant and for the continuous pressure equalization:thumbsup:

Here are some pictures of the evolution of Mad Medusa














































This link shows her new chute as the brakes cannot stop her fast enough.

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/530176_10152046919585195_1389435274_n.jpg

If she is fit and the weather holds I'd like to try for an 8's pass at the Jap show so hope you come along to watch. She may not be pretty but the brief to the folks that made her was to be fast and that she is.:smokin:

Next year we will enter the JDS series and try to give Ludders a run for his money


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

You get my vote John :thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i would like to enter my GTR JUN R1 - bit of background and some reasons why we feel the JUN R1 deserves to be entered. (lots of work and R&D has gone into this car).

Apart from being the 1st GTR in EU to get over 1000bhp mark first.

its also the currently the fastest and most powerfull JDM R35 GTR in the world.

this year at scottish car show 2012 the GTR R35 won the best modified and tuned car at the show..(judged by sun motoring panels and other specialists)

The car also recently attended a show in germany were the JUN R1 drove 16 hours there and back it got the fastest QM time of the day , fastest top speed of the day and lost in the final (this was all acheived on low boost and street tyres).

the car has also attended Suprapod,TOTB and done 5000 miles in 2012 going to various events..

this car this year has drove to and back from every event via road, its a true street car and can do bit of everything show,go and do the results.

Aswell as not having 1 single issue throughout its journey to events above.

(just drive and go).

here is some pics for yous.








































































me and my son collecting the 2012 throphy this year.



















little video of the JUN R1 at TOTB 9.5 seconds with only 2 bar of boost.

JUN R1 GTR 1200HP [email protected] - YouTube

thanks


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

perfection :smokin:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Your car is awesome Jurgen, seriously fast and 100% full trim street car.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Arcam said:


> You get my vote John :thumbsup:


Thanks mate I'm not sure i deserve it for what I've done to the motor


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

JUN R1 gets my vote ; ) simply awesome.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jurgan gets my vote...stunning looking car with cracking motor


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> I'll vote for Jurgen's JUN R1 if he enters


:smokin:

Good luck Jurgen!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Like to put forward Mad Medusa Built by Severn Valley Motors and tuned by Ben at GTC.:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> She is not a pretty lady but she is very fast:smokin:
> 
> ...


You'll be get my vote next year buddy  Good luck in JDS 

I think this year has to be Chubby for his efforts in the time attack 

I hope he enters.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

My vote will go to Jurgen, for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Jurgen, who else has over 1000bhp?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Would be Juergen for me. Just seems like such a journey for one man and a bag of spanners.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

All worthy nominations so far.

But for me it's got to be Jurgen. As Mook says it's been a long journey with plenty of ups and downs but this year it's been mostly up and some great results :thumbsup:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Jurgens beast ,it looks good ,goes good and with the same boost as the other who knows !!


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

+1 for Jurgen and the Jun R1


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks guys appreciate the support - me and my staff have worked hard the last few years to create the ultimate street weapon with reliabilty the most important key in this package..

we also appreciate the support from the traders and members here and those who followed the journey the JUN R1 has had - was not easy in 2011 with the block cracking but 2012 its surpassed all the odds and i have enjoyed the car to various events through out Europe.

the car has more left in the tank but am not prepared to shave 0.5 second vs reliability.


----------



## clapyohandz (Aug 23, 2011)

Jurgen FTMFW


----------



## 7341SR (May 29, 2008)

Having seen it run in the flesh, has to be Medusa.

Is 2012 over already, or still 4 and a bit months to go?

Hulk might be back!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Don't forget to enter your R35 :

01.) All we want you to do right now, is decide which ones are the best and then vote. The winners will be known the a couple of weeks before the event.

02.) You need to post up TWO pictures of your GT-R (R35), one must be taken at *GTROC EVENT* and the other taken anywhere you wish.

03.) If we have more than ten to choose from on 10 September the GTROC Board will put together a shortlist. if we have ten or less all will be in the final vote.

Overseas members entries need to need show one photo of their car at an event, not necessarily GTROC.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jurgen gets my vote


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

What is with the gay names. It really makes me cringe. It cant be just me??

JUN all the way as it hasn't been named the "The HurgleWurlge" or something else equally as embarrassing.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Totally with you on the gay names front. Made a point of giving my car a suitable project name on I think the first or perhaps second page of my modification thread.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

well, now that he's joined as a member of the GTROC he can at least enter


----------



## John Mathewson (Jun 21, 2011)

Jurgen all the way


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

+1 for jurgen, that thing looks perfect. 

Neil


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Mine! Oh Ok Jurgen's is sweet and the fastest colour ;-)

Mad Medusa was aweseom at TOTB I have to say so in with a good shout at top three finish.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I said Jurgans earlier in thread but I would also like to say Iain Litchfields personal car the LM900...this car features so many parts that Iain and his partners have perfected for the GTR which have benefited us his customers...

The suspension is getting world wide acclaim and bespoke to the GTR...the Michelins have halved the cost of decent tyres available...with both suspension and tyres improving ride comfort...then the Syvecs/ECUtek and Forge parts and the bespoke pistons etc...the new front splitter with brake ducts...the Alcon BBK again great improvement over stock...the TSW's are cracking value etc

Not to forget the great price of service and hight levels of customer care that shame Nissan...this guy has done more for R35 GTR's in UK than most and as well as being a gentleman deserves at least a lifetime achievement award!


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

I vote for the Jun r1 purely as the category is for best GTR not company.

Litchfields would get my vote 100% for the company award if there was such thing.


----------



## j77nge (Jul 28, 2011)

Jun R1 for me


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

my choice would be between Jurgen, JH, Chubby, Hulk. Like Iain's classy GT-R as well.

If chubby was a gtroc member that is. he'd just shade it for me as prefer cars which go round corners and he's done a fair few events this year Marham, Cadwell, Germany, Holland, Knockhill, Brands, Anglesey, Silverstone this weekend...

Jurgen's defo super clean and rare. JH a beast.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

This may smart a bit and I don't want to start any conflict or digging, but what has anyone done to test their cars!!!!

Jurgen drives his car to the drag strip (I'm supposing) big deal, anyone can drive a sports car to the track at regulation speeds..

Litchfields - What has Iain actually made / produced / fabricated or tested...Not much... Rods and pistons by Cosworth, suspension by Bilstein, brakes by Alcon... where is the testing.???

I'll tell you where us.. the end user.. we have the bits and we test the products...

take the GTR 2009... given to us by Nissan.. to what??? test and we did and the bits that we wanted improving or improved ourselves were then put onto the future cars...

Now I don't know Jurgen but I do know Iain and have a great respect for him but the true test of any car is in racing.. not a quick 9 - 10 sec straight line, but endurance racing.. Very difficult to do so the next best thing is circuit racing.. test, test, test and see what needs improving or modification.. Not who's got the most bhp is irrelevent over 750bhp... 850, 1000 or 1500 bhp, on a twisty road you can't use the power so it also has to be usable bhp - Why don't you see dragsters on the road? Simple as they are meant for a straight line... 

There is only 1 car that has been tested to near distruction and come out the other side.. mine...it has been down the airfields in a straight line and it has been to racing circuits in England, Scotland, Wales, Holland and Germany and has beaten all the cars in it's group in it's first year..

Things have had to be changed and modified, suspension, tires, wheels, brakes etc but all the people working on and with the car have come up with improvements and the GTR will be a better car for the testing, and the owners of GTR's will be able to reap the rewards for the efforts of these people and Companies.

And it has been said that my GTR is not a race car, but purely a modified road car, and in half a day it could be put back to look like a showroom car, and not forgetting that the SVM engine was built not for out and out power but for usable every day and track performance... 

I hate to promote the car like this, but it is as far as I know the only car to put 'it's **** on the block' and come up with the goods.. Being 5 first places and 2 thirds... and the Time Attack Club championship leader...

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Chubby said:


> This may smart a bit and I don't want to start any conflict or digging, but what has anyone done to test their cars!!!!


plenty mate, i have attended various events round the UK by road including europe..(i dont hang about either mate lol).

my car has done great times on the dragstrip and on the street (yours on track only) via trailer.. its been designed to be used on track via a trailer..??

if it breaks you trailer it back (like events before you have been to).

people want to see real cars tested in the real world.

we also were the first to test the car at over 1000bhp and now through the R&D have a reliable 1000bhp car. (this takes time and testing aswell as costs, thats a massive achievement)..

if i want to do an 8 second hell yeah turn the boost up and hope for the best - thats just a result and not reliability.

your car is great mate and done some great times but dont assume others have not tested their cars also.

i feel my car has everything available not just dedicated to either track only or drag only.

it can be driven in the streets without having to return to factory form etc or the need for a trailer.

if i wanted a track or drag car then i would of created one.

creating the overall package that can do everything is much harder.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Where's the popcorn smiley? :runaway:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Where's the popcorn smiley? :runaway:


lol rich is entiled to his views as he sees it and i may see things differently..

am sure ian, svm and others including myself see things in different ways as to what is defined as the best.

i guess thats the beauty of it.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

jun r1


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

CSB with avatars as usual, quality!! And, regardless of what Jurgen,Chubby and others want to say about their own car,it's up to us,the GTROC user base and forum members to choose our favourite, please start a new thread if you want to discuss what cars have done etc etc, and don't turn this into a thread about your own car and what it's done, your only input is to put your car forward for the competition as far as I am aware, let's keep it on topic, plus, we need polls added to get the numbers and not just posts


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> And, regardless of what Jurgen,Chubby and others want to say about their own car,it's up to us,the GTROC user base and forum members to choose our favourite, please start a new thread if you want to discuss what cars have done etc etc, and don't turn this into a thread about your own car and what it's done, your only input is to put your car forward for the competition as far as I am aware, let's keep it on topic, plus, we need polls added to get the numbers and not just posts


Absolutely :thumbsup:

Like what he said ...


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Chubby said:


> This may smart a bit and I don't want to start any conflict or digging, but what has anyone done to test their cars!!!!
> 
> Jurgen drives his car to the drag strip (I'm supposing) big deal, anyone can drive a sports car to the track at regulation speeds..
> 
> ...




Bitter, much?

Your jealousy is a bit embarassing, you think your car deserves to win cos it goes on track?

I've got news for you....

Nobody gives a **** about your car. How many times has it been mentioned in this thread?

How many times has Jurgen's car been mentioned?

There's your answer. Grow up and get over it! :thumbsup:


If you're wondering, I also reckon Jurgen's car is the best R35. That has nothing to do with your tuner, it's just a better car than yours. Fact.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> ...... regardless of what Jurgen,Chubby and others want to say about their own car,it's up to us,the GTROC user base and forum members to choose our favourite, please start a new thread if you want to discuss what cars have done etc etc, and don't turn this into a thread about your own car and what it's done, your only input is to put your car forward for the competition as far as I am aware, let's keep it on topic, plus, we need polls added to get the numbers and not just posts


 what he said


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

This is the thread to enter your car.
Then we vote on which is the "Best Nissan GT-R" in our opinion.

I'll vote for the one I think is the best all round Nissan GT-R.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> CSB with avatars as usual, quality!! And, regardless of what Jurgen,Chubby and others want to say about their own car,it's up to us,the GTROC user base and forum members to choose our favourite, please start a new thread if you want to discuss what cars have done etc etc, and don't turn this into a thread about your own car and what it's done, your only input is to put your car forward for the competition as far as I am aware, let's keep it on topic, plus, we need polls added to get the numbers and not just posts


I think it's only fair that each proposer gets a single post to put forward their case about why they believe their car is the best choice. Otherwise it just becomes a beauty contest or who's made the most threads about their car.

However it would be more gentlemanly if that post were to refrain from slagging off the competition. This isn't a US Presidential election...


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Unfortunately - i will not be entering my car for I have no plans to talk to people like Max Boost who have little idea's about me or the car and have never asked any questions to me or the Team as to why, what and where.

the car is trailered to meetings only because of all the extra stuff, petrol, wheels that has to be taken along with the car for that weekend, and shelter / a place to go if needed.

The car has been driven to many places as is used on the road on a regular basis.

I have not done any Drag Racing and will need to educate myself on that front.

You asked for the best all round GTR... not one for Track, not one for Drag not one for showing off down the pub.... 

I can tell you were the best overall GTR is... but then some flippant idiot would come out with some thing like power, and going quickly... It's in a Nissan showroom...

If you want someone who has spent time effort and a hell of a load of money expanding the boundaries of a production car, then you should be asking a very different questions.. 

But as you have asked for the users / members views to vote then you will get a different story...

But being labeled jealous by some idiot is why I avoid making any comments on forums or even put my GTR anywhere near them...

At the end of the day, all GTR owners will benifit from testing and trials that people like Jurgen, SVM, Litchfields do but it's the acid testing that must be done to produce that knowledge not just suppliers who bolt the products on and hope it all goes well..

The Best GTR of the year award, should go to the car which is fundamentally still a GTR which includes overall dimensions, engine size, configuration and cubic capacity and drive train...

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I think it's only fair that each proposer gets a single post to put forward their case about why they believe their car is the best choice. Otherwise it just becomes a beauty contest or who's made the most threads about their car.
> .


What an excellent statement David - but I think you'll find only 2 competitors.. lol 

Rich.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Max Boost said:


> Bitter, much?
> 
> Your jealousy is a bit embarassing, you think your car deserves to win cos it goes on track?
> 
> ...


Good post max


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

stehub said:


> Good post max


LMFAO.... 

You missed the point... idiot..


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Max Boost said:


> Bitter, much?
> 
> Your jealousy is a bit embarassing, you think your car deserves to win cos it goes on track? _LMAO - jealous at what?_
> 
> ...


You are entitled to your own opinion - and I would never try and change that - but you have missed the whole point... But think you never will...


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

why dont we stop saying my **** is bigger than your **** and just get back to voting on which car YOU think is a deserved winner.
people are bound to have different opinions about anything.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

andyg said:


> why dont we stop saying my **** is bigger than your **** and just get back to voting on which car YOU think is a deserved winner.
> people are bound to have different opinions about anything.


We are not comparing cars.. but surely the best car should be the one that has moved / innovated the whole GTR scene - and I'm not saying the the JM car is not that car, but what I am mad about is people who just are single minded.. ie most bhp, best drag times etc.. 

But it seems that their are some very blinkered members..

That's it period. 

So I tell you what lets have a 1 horse race... Jurgen gets my vote as well.. although I have never seen the car, heard the car, or meet the driver..

R.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

People speak about the power and the times as it does do this AND toddles back and forth to work,cruises across europe etc. sounds like a good all rounder to me.........get the dummy back in !


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Chubby,

I wouldn't get upset. The competition is for the most liked GTR. That's all.

Nothing wrong with that. It's just a car popularity contest and doesn't need any further definition.

The voter can use any criteria they like to assess the car.

All voters have that same freedom so no one needs to stipulate any further rules other than the organisers with regard to these two photos.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Chubby,
> 
> I wouldn't get upset. The competition is for the most liked GTR. That's all.
> 
> ...


Not upset at all..

and totally agree.. lets get the pics up..


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Lewis_08 said:


> People speak about the power and the times as it does do this AND toddles back and forth to work,cruises across europe etc. sounds like a good all rounder to me.........get the dummy back in !


So does every other GTR ... idiot...:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Never had a dummy prefer the real thing, perhaps it's time you moved onto the nipples now ...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Mad Medusa withdraws


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Chubby,
> 
> I wouldn't get upset. The competition is for the most liked GTR. That's all.
> 
> ...


Mr Adamantium... you putting an entry in?

David


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow.... best thread ever


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I think it's only fair that each proposer gets a single post to put forward their case about why they believe their car is the best choice.


I think this is a fantastic idea - although I would imagine we are in the minority - put I a single post of what your car was designed for, what is does (facts), and what has been modified is necessary, with three chosen pics and let everyone decide.

A one horse race isn't a race.. lol

Rich.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chubby said:


> So does every other GTR ... idiot...:clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Never had a dummy prefer the real thing, perhaps it's time you moved onto the nipples now ...


personal insults nice - interwebz warrior you


Jurgens car is not "every other" it is a bit special ( well at least in the majority of people posting within this threads eyes..)


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Lewis_08 said:


> Jurgens car is not "every other" it is a bit special


So are the majority of cars on this forum.... FFS... So the Hulk is not special, Litchfields 900 car not special, the green SVM Time Attack car not special... ???

Please quantify 'special' ?

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Lewis_08 said:


> personal insults nice - interwebz warrior you


Also note you don't seem to own or run a R35? :runaway::runaway::runaway:

No insults just retorts...

Rich.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I personally think mine is best, simply because it is mine ;-)

Just seen this thread and perhaps we all need to take a deep breath. I have seen Chubby's car (and his insane driving to take the Hulk to 218 in the wet at Marham - fair play to the boyo) and it is awesome. Jurgen's is fabulous as are Francis and Medusa etc etc.

Shall we lock the thread, let people put up their cars and let the members vote (John is this for GTROC members or everyone or have I just read the thread properly ;-)


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

on this thread 

none of those cars are posted.....

also -

idiot is an insult and in this case a retort 
And no i refused a swap for an 08 GTR as like my BNR34 - i am a car enthusiast and this model is my fave


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

My standard non - special car... lol


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Lewis_08 said:


> -
> 
> idiot is an insult and in this case a retort


Idiot is a foolish or senseless person - if you feel that is an insult then I would say just stick the dummy back in... 

No insults just banter, in the best possible taste... Most of the time.. :chuckle:

Rich.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Chubby said:


> My standard non - special car... lol


What car? all I can see is legs!

Has my vote, because we need a GTR's dominating time attack! Hope it inspires others to follow!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> I personally think mine is best, simply because it is mine ;-)


Love this quote... lol

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

robsm said:


> What car? all I can see is legs!


Yes that why I added it - could have been worse this was my view....










Rich..


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Chubby said:


> Love this quote... lol
> 
> Rich.


Why thank you ;-)


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Chubby said:


> LMFAO....
> 
> You missed the point... idiot..


Your just annoyed because you got a baby hulk.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

stehub said:


> Your just annoyed because you got a baby hulk.


Nothing like the Hulk in anyway shape or form... And if you think it is then pity on you.. :wavey:

Rich.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

So Stehub, why don't you submit your car?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

How hard is it to post two pictures of a car without arguing? Would love to see everyone together in the same room!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

My vote goes to Chubby. 

although my impression of chubby has changed after this thread. 

I dont think many (not all) of the others count as they run a business and building good reputation/cars is what they get payed to do. The fastest most hp car will get the most attention/media for that company. Mostly end up as a show car never really tested (when i say tested I mean raced, it was designed to go around a track fast). 

The whole point of testing is to validated/prove what affect the changes you have made have had. 

my suggestion is everyone who has voted should be allowed to test all the cars entered. Then we will know the cars better and be able to make a more informed decision. Chubby when can i pick the keys up?...


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Impossible said:


> My vote goes to Chubby.
> 
> although my impression of chubby has changed after this thread.
> Chubby when can i pick the keys up?...


I'm not sure if your impression has changed from good to bad or vise verse.. lol 

I'm sure your mood would change if we were face to face, as the car has been built, designed and paid for for one purpose and one purpose only, and very soon that purpose will be over and it will then enter a new phase...

Car will be at Silverstone, again, and will be on track this Sunday, then at Castle Combe the following weekend... And will probably be the only R35 there and is bright green so shouldn't be too hard to spot..

Test drives are always available if at all possible.. :chuckle:

Rich.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

robsm said:


> So Stehub, why don't you submit your car?


Evo or range rover ?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

andyc said:


> How hard is it to post two pictures of a car without arguing? Would love to see everyone together in the same room!


Most of the people on here are 'arm chair tough Guys' and don't venture anywhere too far from base, let alone get in a room to discuss cars, or show their worth on track...

Again, huge apologies to those who regularly use there cars on track, but having a sports car that doesn't get into it's stride until 130mph and either doesn't use it on track or plays on the streets is just wasting a good car..

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

stehub said:


> Evo or range rover ?


Bet my RR is faster than yours... 

Joke.. 

Rich.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Let the people decide we all know the gtr is king of the track.

Nissan has tested this vs other brands in stock form and chubby vs modified cars.

That proves what nissan have proved and tested.

Chubby was the one that came on here slating the other cars as unproven.

It makes no difference if it's a tuner Car or a customers car.

Some customers have more money than tuners and demand the very best.

Chubby car just goes to track and is hulk wannabe.

It proves chubby can drive it better than your average joe by the times it sets.

It's only a green GTR with a few mods, if it's best driver award i vote for chubby.

Now the hulk that is a special R35 but it did nothing last year and was crowned best R35 ?

Did chubby vote for that car last year.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Chubby said:


> Car will be at Silverstone, again, and will be on track this Sunday, then at Castle Combe the following weekend... *And will probably be the only R35 there* and is bright green so shouldn't be too hard to spot..
> 
> Test drives are always available if at all possible.. :chuckle:
> 
> Rich.


Easy tiger, if you're talking about Combe on Saturday 8th, I'm there too! :thumbsup:

I won't be able to keep up, but I bet mine's the more comfortable road car...


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Our brains have a different formulas for what equals the best GTR. If we all used the same formula, there would only be one colour of GTR. In fact there would only need to be one brand and design of car, all the same colour with the same options. 

I voted Jurgen car as he's been on a very long expensive journey. Most of us can relate to the pain and patience shown during his build. Where some may have thrown the towel in after two engines failures, he pushed on.

And the car's styling in my opinion is very classy, the wheels look fantastic and the engine bay is pure porn. Is it the quickest car, no. That doesn't factor in my formula.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

stehub said:


> Let the people decide we all know the gtr is king of the track.
> 
> Nissan has tested this vs other brands in stock form and chubby vs modified cars.
> 
> ...


1st - Here we go again - The Hulk and my car are completely different, please don't get them confused, I won't tell you the difference but it is vast...

2nd - If I gave the impression I was slating the cars I apologies, it was late - What I was trying to say was that cars that have a lot of modifications, engines, suspension, gearbox's etc usually have the manufacturers testing there goods before they get to the Tuners, i.e. Brakes now Brembo, Dixcel, Alcon etc spend ages testing there brakes and only when satisfied do they pass them on to the tuners to sell... But don't think that just because a Tuner has XYZ brakes on he has tried or had anything to do with the testing, and this goes with most parts on the car.

I have had to work with KW to get the right suspension set up, yes they sell a Competition kit but it was the data we / I gave them that progressed the set up, and I bet now if you went to them tomorrow, they would give you what I have now, not what they gave me back in December last year.

So i was saying that just because you have a powerful engine in a GTR (1000bhp or over) and have bolted a wing on and some wheels don't think it is the bees knees as 'It needs to be tested' and the only true test is going on track, not necessarily a race circuit, The Ring, Millbrook etc... but that is the true testing of a car not a 10 second sprint, nor a pop to the shops..

3rd - I would be the first to admit that my car is not the best overall car, it is too hard and too low, although it will go over low speed humps and is fully road legal.. It was designed for one purpose, to put the GTR R35 on the Time Attack map and pi$$ off the Evo's and I think so far the Team has done a pretty good job, 2 more rounds and we could win the overall championship. We have also stirred up interest in Holland Germany and most of Europe on the British GTR Tuners and they now know we are a force to recon with. 

I hope this sets the book straight as although I like a good wind up I don't mean to offend anyone... Too small a world..

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

4th - No I didn't vote last year... I was keeping a low profile... lol

lol

Sorry..

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Easy tiger, if you're talking about Combe on Saturday 8th, I'm there too! :thumbsup:
> 
> I won't be able to keep up, but I bet mine's the more comfortable road car...


Pooh - Is it Saturday - I've just told the Mrs Sunday... I'm going to be in trouble again...

Mine is very comfortable for me... lol as it's designed around me, others not so good...

Really depends on how it all goes this Sunday, but you won't be that far behind, it's very deceiving... 

Rich.


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

i had a feeling this thread was going to go this way when i saw the "best" in the title.

the thing is "best GT-R" means many things to many people, the criteria we each hold as being indicative of a good car is different and thankfully we all have different tastes.

we all start from the same base car, a virgin untouched Nissan GT-R as soon as any of us change anything from standard we make it less someone else's best car and more like our own best car, 

as said previously "my best GT-R is my own GT-R, because its mine"
which was the best comment in this thread and an undeniable truth.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Jurgens R1 gets my vote hands down!!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

andyc said:


> How hard is it to post two pictures of a car without arguing?


Only one way to find out...

FIGHT !!! :chuckle:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Only the best 35 thread could turn into a slanging match

by the way the winner is decided by the members (not the 35 owners only ) voting on the best car

And they can use whatever criteria they want.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Chubby's car gets my vote.

Not keen on green but I'll let that slide


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Tinyflier said:


> Mr Adamantium... you putting an entry in?
> 
> David


Nope. My car is nothing special.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Nope. My car is nothing special.


How dare you!! All GT-R's are special  good thing my gtr didnt see that.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Nope. My car is nothing special.


Really? Your mod thread has been very informative, entertaining and I think is producing a very special GTR.

David


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Chubby said:


> Pooh - Is it Saturday - I've just told the Mrs Sunday... I'm going to be in trouble again...
> 
> Mine is very comfortable for me... lol as it's designed around me, others not so good...
> 
> ...


Probably a different event then, I've been invited by Forge to take part in their Action Day on the 8th. You doing a track day? We need to do a story on your car for evo magazine at some point...


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Probably a different event then, I've been invited by Forge to take part in their Action Day on the 8th. You doing a track day? We need to do a story on your car for evo magazine at some point...


No the same one - Forge Action Day.. Just for some reason thought it was Sunday.. getting old.. :-0

Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Chubby said:


> No the same one - Forge Action Day.. Just for some reason thought it was Sunday.. getting old.. :-0
> 
> Rich


Great. I trust you have a passenger seat fitted? I'm blagging a ride and if it's impressive enough, I might even vote for you! :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Tinyflier said:


> Really? Your mod thread has been very informative, entertaining and I think is producing a very special GTR.
> 
> David


Kind of you to say but other than interior carbon my car looks stock. All I've done is documented standard known mods, suspension brakes and engine. I've not pushed any boundaries or achieved anything extraordinary.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

+1 for Jurgen and the Jun R1, incredible all round machine!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Simple question to end the bickering, is Chubby even eligible to enter as a non-member?

Whole lot of hot air otherwise...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ZING!!!!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

sorry if this is a silly question but is there an official thread for us to vote?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The list will be prepared on 13 September, a month before the AGM, from those that put their name forward here


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> The list will be prepared on 13 September, a month before the AGM, from those that put their name forward here


Cheers for the info


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Great. I trust you have a passenger seat fitted? I'm blagging a ride and if it's impressive enough, I might even vote for you! :chuckle:


Yes - passenger seat fitted - Tillet carbon fiber - special one off's - lol Designed specially for my GTR... lol

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

matt j said:


> Simple question to end the bickering, is Chubby even eligible to enter as a non-member?
> 
> Whole lot of hot air otherwise...


rofl - Not sure if it will end the bickering - that can always be sorted - I actually didn't know there was a membership bit!!

But are you sure or know if the green car is actually registered to me?? :smokin:

Rich.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Membership details can be found on the GTR Owners Club website GTROC ? The GTR Owners Club


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

only a few days left to get on the shortlist


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I didnt think the forum had anything to do with the club?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> only a few days left to get on the shortlist


So who so far is on the short list and how does someone get on it if there not?

Rich.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Chubby said:


> So who so far is on the short list and how does someone get on it if there not?
> 
> Rich.


You have to be a member of the GTROC Rich to be eligible for entry, after that you can put yourself forward or be nomination as per this thread.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Arcam said:


> You have to be a member of the GTROC Rich to be eligible for entry, after that you can put yourself forward or be nomination as per this thread.


Done - Member all paid up - think I'll book the next track day with you Guys.. lol

Rich.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Chubby gets my vote! Sick spec!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

MattGTR750 said:


> Chubby gets my vote! Sick spec!


Cheers you - I'm glad someone likes what we are trying to do / prove.. :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

For the people who think is a standardish car here's the GTR R35 Spec Sheet so far...


SVM CNC Block Machining & CNC Balancing
Custom Cosworth Pistons comp 9.3.1
Custom Rings
Cosworth (aka Carillo) Rods
Ported & Polished Heads
Upgraded Valves
Tomei 264 Camshafts
Garrett Compressor Covers mated to OE Turbine Housing inducer 52.3mm comp exducer 72mm. larger turbine of 54 mm
Milltek Race 90mm Down pipes, back box, resonated centre section and titanium tips (Full Race cats for European Use) 
ID Twin Feed Fuel Rail System
ID2000cc Injectors
2 x 600LPH Fuel Pumps
Marston aerospace Intercooler with 80mm hardpipes and couplings
Breather/Catch Can/Coolant Reservoir
Larger RadTec Oil Cooler with additional electric fan.
RadTec Trans Cooler with fan
80mm Intakes with K&N air filters
Gearbox Ugraded Circlips
GTC Kevlar 14 plate Clutch & steels
OS Giken Rear LSD
GTC Large capacity finned oil sump
Knight-Racer Lower Carbon Fibre rear valance
Trans & DIFF Fluid upgrade
RadTec Racing Rear Diff Cooler.
COBB Tuning AccessPORT NIS006
GTC mapped. selection of 9 maps for E90 (changeable using GT-R cruise control button)
KW Full Race 3 way suspension
Dixel rotors 390mm fronts with Alpha 24hrs Race Pads
Hauser Custom Half Roll Cage
2 x Tillett B6F Carbon Fibre Front Race Seats
Sabelt 6 Point Harness
GTC Carbon Fibre Bonnet with Aerocatches
Knight-Racer Lower Carbon Fibre rear valance
Knight Racer Carbon Fibre Boot Lid
AeroMotion S2 - full automatic adjustable rear wing
Digital Pit to Car Radio System
AMS AirCon Delete
RadTec Upgraded and lightened radiator
3 bar boost gauge
Whiteline Upgraded Anti Roll Bars - Front and Rear with Drop Links.
SVM Variable Recirculation / Blow Off Valves
Motorsport Stat with ECU Control and manual override
2 x Sets TSW 20' rims 10J front and 10.5J rear.
Special Hand Made - Carbon Fiber Splitter.
Knight Racer Front Air Dam - Chin Spoiler
Apple Green Vinyl Wrap By Valet Magic.

Rich.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Chubby said:


> Done - Member all paid up - think I'll book the next track day with you Guys.. lol
> 
> Rich.


Excellent, welcome to the club :thumbsup:

Club Track Day - That sounds like a plan


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Jurgen with the jun r1 gtr gets my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Who has actually put their car forward?

Jurgen put his in, Chubby seemed to think about it and then didn't, Mad Medusa was in, then taken out again.



Chubby said:


> Unfortunately - i will not be entering my car for I have no plans to talk to people like Max Boost who have little idea's about me or the car and have never asked any questions to me or the Team as to why, what and where.





johnhanton57 said:


> Mad Medusa withdraws



I make that one car so far...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

My vote goes to Chubby as the quality of that wrap is second to none :clap: and his car has a VM sticker on it somewhere....

Robbie


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> My vote goes to Chubby as the quality of that wrap is second to none :clap: and his car has a VM sticker on it somewhere....
> 
> Robbie


Several to be exact... lol 

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

matt j said:


> Simple question to end the bickering, is Chubby even eligible to enter as a non-member?
> 
> Whole lot of hot air otherwise...


Kapow...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Since the point of this thread may have been lost a bit in the last few pages......
At the GTROC Annual Awards Dinner 2012 we are proposing to hand out trophies for the best cars. 
The awards are to recognise members of the GTROC who have made 2012 a success. But we also want to recognise those GTROC members who have shown real pride in their cars, *whether it be to lovingly maintain them* or *go monster mental with them *- the choice is yours. All we want you to do right now, is decide which ones are the best and then vote. The winners will be known the a couple of weeks before the event.

*To start with we need you to post up TWO pictures of your GT-R (R35) - one taken at a GTROC event (social, track, drag, dyno. etc.) this year and one taken anywhere you wish.* If we have more than ten to choose from on 10 September the GTROC Board will put together a shortlist. if we have ten or less all will be in the final vote.

From 10th onwards until the end of September there will be an open vote for all GTROC and forum members. *The competition entry is open only to current GTROC members.*

The voting public pick their favourite cars from the nominations. Some members seem to be put off that their car is not the most modified but that is not necessarily what people are going to vote for. Ten pairs of pictures would be great.


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Bahhhh ha ha ha what utter bitchiness there is on this thread!

Put your handbags away and appreciate other peoples cars for what they are and what they have done not moan that they don't use it for this and they haven't spent that etc 

its meant to be an enthusiasts forum not a primary school playground.

All the cars in this thread are good in their own way and for their own style, power etc etc

I would point out that if i was to vote (and i am not) i wouldn't vote for Chubby purely because of the attitude you have displayed and the big headed comments etc although it probably is a very good car (not keen on the colour though)
Just calm down chap and enjoy yours (and others cars) as we all think our own car is the best as you work hard to make it what it is and to your own taste.:thumbsup:

Take a look at the sister thread and learn how to enjoy others cars!

Best R34 thread


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Here here Rob, well put. Just read this and it's unbelievable.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Jurgen for me.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

This thread is a joke... What a load of jumped up idiots, if I owned a R35 I would stay away from this as well because of people's attitude towards each other. 

Its a shame this thread has turned out like this and people should go read the R34 thread to see how it should be.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Although I love the spec and builds that Jurgen and Chubby have done, since I have not been allowed to drive them, I cannot say...... whos willing to give me the keys?? 

How was Davids passenger ride in your car Rich? 

Without driving it (or worst case having gone out in), my vote will go for one of the fast road cars that LOOKS great, but I have not seen that much done exterior wise (except one.............. but its missing).


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Don't forget it isn't who has spent the most. It's about the best GTR, the best kept standard car is also in with a shout. 

A car that has small but sutble mods mite appeal to the masses than a car that has been modded with a open cheque book doesn't. 

One of the best looking cars for me was the black car knight racer bought, I don't like the new wing it has and prefer the one they got it with as it looked mean all in black.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

jim-lm said:


> This thread is a joke... What a load of jumped up idiots, if I owned a R35 I would stay away from this as well because of people's attitude towards each other.
> 
> Its a shame this thread has turned out like this and people should go read the R34 thread to see how it should be.


Have to agree with that, I was embarrassed reading certain posts.


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

> One of the best looking cars for me was the black car knight racer bought


that would get my vote if enetered, it just looks so right from any angle. a perfect car imo.

tbh the bitching in this thread just would put anyone off ever entering a car. race car/road car/drag car it doesnt matter and tbh arguing that someone doesnt do do hot laps and therefore somehow isnt eligible :GrowUp:

its an enthusiasts forum with some fantastic cars and each to their own, post your car pics and add a few words, any entrants bitching about other entrants just makes you look foolish.

i have not been here very long and tbh i am really shocked at the attitude of some owners and certainly of some of the tuners, i am sure in real life your probably great guys but get a grip on your ego's ffs and stop being keyboard warriors, 

i'm off over to the R34 thread where group hugs seem to be the order of the day.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll post a late entry later this evening. I am working overseas but will post 2 pictures later with a short write up on why a fairly std, but well used gtr is the best gtr.

Have to say though this whole thread is a bit embarassing especially when read after the best skylines thread. I'll keep it short and to the point with 2 pictures. Hopefully a few others can do the same.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

So lets everyone bitch about bitching!! lol

Kettle pot black boys.. 

Rich.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Chubby said:


> So lets everyone bitch about bitching!! lol
> 
> Kettle pot black boys..
> 
> Rich.


opcorn:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

GTR Cook said:


> opcorn:


No not this time - no wine and it's not late... 

Rich.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chubby said:


> No not this time - no wine and it's not late...
> 
> Rich.


No wine, but plenty of whine :chuckle:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

chrisneeves said:


> I'll post a late entry later this evening. I am working overseas but will post 2 pictures later with a short write up on why a fairly std, but well used gtr is the best gtr.
> 
> Have to say though this whole thread is a bit embarassing especially when read after the best skylines thread. I'll keep it short and to the point with 2 pictures. Hopefully a few others can do the same.


Get those pics up mate.

Just read through the Best Skyline thread and must say theres some lovely motors there. Really wish I had the wedge when I really wanted one. I feel like I've missed out. Oh well, I'm making up for it now with the R35.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

A Late entry. Common guys we can do better than this. Less entry's than last year.. 

Full Specification is as below, my build thread is about a year out of date, but when I get time I will give it a good update. Unfortunately the GTR needs a very well equipped workshop and lots of space around it to do any of the major mods yourself. Certainly axle stands will not get you very far.. To me that has been one of the few negatives about my ownership experience as historically I also enjoyed getting my hands dirty doing my own work. The mechanical works have been left to Iain Litchfield and teams capable hands and my physical input has been restricted to the laptop for remote mapping, exterior works and playing with suspension. I am guessing this is the new normal for modding cars for the everyday person.

*Litchfield stage 5. 700-750hp. + Supporting mods i.e :-*
Modified turbos, forge intercooler, full milltek exhaust, GTC downpipes, gearbox, Litchfield intakes etc.
Ecutek mapping.

*Exterior*
Do Luck carbon front splitter
Difflow rear diffuser
Std wheels with Toyo R888s

*Brakes and Suspension*
Alcons all round with Pagid pads
Eibach ARBs
Eiback pro kit springs

*Interior*
Kevlar Bride Gias Low Max seats
Alcantara covering to the nasty silver plastic trim
Dynamat throughout
JBL sub and Kenwood amp within custom enclosure. 


Clearly this is a winner, possibly for lowest votes, lol, but a winner in my world none the less. Gunmetal grey is also by far the best colour, so this is a late entry into the much misunderstood reliability category In 27,000 miles 3 years ownership she has not missed a beat. With over 15,000 miles on this tune and countless track days and associated events this is most reliable car I have ever owned. To date zero problems, niggles or faults. This car demonstrates that a sensible modified example of the mark with the right selection of modifications, maintenance and TLC can dodge the usual over hyped problems we all hear about with 35s. Earlier in the year for example we did 5 days of commute and school run, 30-130 on the Saturday with some of the biggest numbers for car driven to the event and run on pump fuel. The following day bag was packed and off we go to the ring for 2 days of open pit lane with 89 laps GP circuit and 12 Nordshliefe. Drove back and did the school run for the rest of month before heading back for the 24 hour race at the Ring. Apart from a very big petrol bill, and much needed service afterwards the only work needed was to scrape off the dead flies and repair the stone chips.

GB09 GTR is an everyday driver, with a mid level of sensible and just about affordable mods with impeccable reliability which is all what matters in my world. More than capable of destroying most on track at weekends and doing the commute and school run during the week.


Excuse the attachments. I give up trying to insert as an image. Suffering from rubbish south american internet for this week..... Image 1 is on the way back from N24 with the GTROC. We made such good time on the way back that we stopped off at Spa for a photo opportunity and something decent to eat. The second image is at RAF Woodbridge. A regular haunt for me as despite having the most abrassive surface known to man or beast provides excellent entertainment 10 minutes from my home. Its actually properly swept before each event and good value with a superb configuration. Javelin who i have no too affiliation run it. It's also one of the few where noise is not a problem for me..

So that's all from me, i'm off to Skyline thread to look at some gorgeus 32,33 and 34's.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Right here we go then...

My MY11 I bought in April this year.
Mods: Litchfield stage 2. It's making around 570bhp in road setting and 600 in race.

I was starting to get the modding bug, as I've done with cars previously. But you know what? I'm not sure it needs it.
On the track it's very capable in it's relatively standard form.
Did three sessions at Castle Combe on Saturday and overtook many different cars while not being overtaken once. Had an absolute blast and three mates I took out loved it, couldn't believe the performance.
I'm not sure spending thousands more on performance can be justified for me personally.
Although I will upgrade the brakes a bit in the future, just for more confidence coming into the corners.

So here it is, being submitted because I love it.
I use it for what it was designed to do. Supermarket trips for a family of three, track days and general fun. 

Plus of course the colour combo and wheels really gets attention wherever you take it.
Done a few shows now and you spend a fair part of the day showing people round it and having a good chat.

Modified Live at Brands Hatch (GTROC event)









The other pic... passengers always seem to enjoy themselves.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

CT17, stunning car and exactly what this thread is about. :bowdown1:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Got to say that the yellow does look awesome.

I vote for Chrisneeves to win the prize for lowest number of votes - oh wait


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Adam.

As (I hope) GTR Cook will know from Brands, it looks even better in the metal. Especially with the black aftermarket rims.
Robbie did a great job on the car and I'm really happy I had the courage to try the colour.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yellow wins. SEOT.:chuckle:


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Liking the yellow, seems to work well especially with the rims. Just had my spare set powdercoated gloss black, can't wait to get them fitted.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

chrisneeves said:


> A Late entry. Common guys we can do better than this. Less entry's than last year..
> 
> Full Specification is as below, my build thread is about a year out of date, but when I get time I will give it a good update. Unfortunately the GTR needs a very well equipped workshop and lots of space around it to do any of the major mods yourself. Certainly axle stands will not get you very far.. To me that has been one of the few negatives about my ownership experience as historically I also enjoyed getting my hands dirty doing my own work. The mechanical works have been left to Iain Litchfield and teams capable hands and my physical input has been restricted to the laptop for remote mapping, exterior works and playing with suspension. I am guessing this is the new normal for modding cars for the everyday person.
> 
> ...


Chris be interested to see picture of your seats and dash if possible


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry guys... i've been slacking on updating myself with the going-on's in this category of the forum...

Well I would like to enter my car if thats ok....










Can give you a full spec list... but i'll keep it subtle on this thread


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> Chris be interested to see picture of your seats and dash if possible


No worries will be a couple weeks though as i am working overseas.

Just had all the Bride brackets and all the metalwork on the seats powdercoated satin black, and the welds beefed up as i was not happy with the quality. Was that grey hammer finish gloss previosuly. They do look awesome now...


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Just found this from a PH East Anglia meet earlier in the year.

GB09 vs Old Skool C210 Skyline. What a difference 30 years makes. Shame there is not enough of these around to justify a best C210 of 2012 thread...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

entry now closed


----------

